# Floor plan for Sedona Summit 1BR (not studio)



## Jeni (May 22, 2007)

Anyone have the floorplan for the Sunterra Sedona Summit 1BR with full kitchen floorplan? Thanks!


----------



## barndweller (May 22, 2007)

Hi Jeni
I just got home from Sedona Summit last night! I have a floorplan but it's in my head!!! Can I answer any questions or in some other way help? We actually have some photos we took for our own personal scrapbook we keep on our timeshare stays. I probably could e-mail copies if you want. PM me if you would like more info.


----------

